# Alligator Snapper- WHOA!



## viper69 (Mar 30, 2016)

The largest one I've ever seen.

http://www.reptilesmagazine.com/Man...ases-Huge-Alligator-Snapping-Turtle-trending/

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## cold blood (Mar 30, 2016)

That is an absolutely impressive animal!   I wonder how old that turtle is, its probably much older than any human currently alive on this planet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Mar 30, 2016)

We've got one almost the size of me in my local pond. He's seen every couple years, popping up, then returning to the depths.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sdsnybny (Mar 30, 2016)

Impressive relic of another time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## schmiggle (Mar 31, 2016)

That's huge!  It's head is bigger than his.  It was also very good of Prewett to remove the hook instead of just cutting the turtle loose.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Snark (Mar 31, 2016)

I personally draw the line at having a prehistoric monster hell bent and determined to munch off chunks of my anatomy anywhere near my personal space. This is unfortunate in that a critter like this (thread) has to be the end all be all of cute, cuddly and adorable. Strange the paradoxes life hurls at you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Apr 2, 2016)

Could you imagine trying to remove the fishing hook ? I am glad he did the right thing at released it back into it's home but the whole time he had to be thinking he was going to lose a finger or two .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (Apr 3, 2016)

BorisTheSpider said:


> Could you imagine trying to remove the fishing hook ? I am glad he did the right thing at released it back into it's home but the whole time he had to be thinking he was going to lose a finger or two .


He was fishing cats, I'm sure he lad a long forceps or pliers...I've had to do the same, albeit not with a turtle quite this large.


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 3, 2016)

Funny, just today I saw, and near caught a big 'ol common snapper. He returned to the depths when my net got close.


----------



## Belegnole (Apr 3, 2016)

A place where I used to live had huge snappers. They'd come out of the river and lie on the bank to bask in the summer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jrh3 (Apr 4, 2016)

viper69 said:


> The largest one I've ever seen.
> 
> http://www.reptilesmagazine.com/Man...ases-Huge-Alligator-Snapping-Turtle-trending/


thats about 20 min. from where i live. they are common here for any of us that fish the areas. we never try to catch them though, lol. some times they are mistaken for tree stumps, until you see them move. we also have giant record alligators.


----------



## cold blood (Apr 5, 2016)

A few years ago up north i returned from fishing and as i pull the boat in, the kids were all clamoring and pointing to the back of my boat, i looked to see movement and right away knew it was a big snapper....much to their surprise i asked "do y'all want to see it?"   I then reached into the weeds, felt around and pulled out the large common snapper for them to see....later that night i watched that turtle mate in front of the pier for nearly 45 min...got some cool pics, too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 5, 2016)

cold blood said:


> A few years ago up north i returned from fishing and as i pull the boat in, the kids were all clamoring and pointing to the back of my boat, i looked to see movement and right away knew it was a big snapper....much to their surprise i asked "do y'all want to see it?"   I then reached into the weeds, felt around and pulled out the large common snapper for them to see....later that night i watched that turtle mate in front of the pier for nearly 45 min...got some cool pics, too.


CB is now an amateur turtle pornographer!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## cold blood (Apr 5, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> CB is now an amateur turtle pornographer!


It really wasn't that "hot" at all.

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 5, 2016)

cold blood said:


> It really wasn't that "hot" at all.


I'm sure somebody will find it as their fetish.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pokie Master (Apr 5, 2016)

Good thing he didn't try to look in its mouth! Guarantee that's 1 ancient turtle seeing how long they can live!


----------



## louise f (Apr 6, 2016)

cold blood said:


> A few years ago up north i returned from fishing and as i pull the boat in, the kids were all clamoring and pointing to the back of my boat, i looked to see movement and right away knew it was a big snapper....much to their surprise i asked "do y'all want to see it?"   I then reached into the weeds, felt around and pulled out the large common snapper for them to see....later that night i watched that turtle mate in front of the pier for nearly 45 min...got some cool pics, too.



Sounds sweet <3


----------



## cold blood (Apr 6, 2016)

Enjoy if its your fetish tox

Pic turned out good for being 10 ft down in semi-murky water.....at night.

better than a lot of my t pics anyway...lol.

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## cold blood (Apr 6, 2016)

That's the male, the female is beneath, I think they were doing it "turtle style".

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Quixtar (Apr 19, 2016)

The bite force on that snapper must be incredible.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (Apr 23, 2016)

Quixtar said:


> The bite force on that snapper must be incredible.


I bet it would break the skin

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Galapoheros (May 1, 2016)

They could be the oldest living turtle sps.  I remember watching a show about them a long time ago, for some reason they X-rayed some live Snappers and found musket balls from the civil war era (+- 1860) in at least one specimen.  So that would mean that it was probably an adult when it was shot.  It’s my fav turtle sps.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (May 19, 2016)

Galapoheros said:


> They could be the oldest living turtle sps.  I remember watching a show about them a long time ago, for some reason they X-rayed some live Snappers and found musket balls from the civil war era (+- 1860) in at least one specimen.  So that would mean that it was probably an adult when it was shot.  It’s my fav turtle sps.


I  recall reading that...their max age is a true mystery.


----------



## sschind (May 19, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> CB is now an amateur turtle pornographer!


Amateur?  He sold those pictures on Ebay so he is a professional now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rogerpoco (May 19, 2016)

Was mowing,mebbe 12 years ago-looked down,saw a tiny turtle,eggtooth still attached.
Decided it would be interesting,was unusual,all spikey and stuff,haha.
Turned out to be a snapper. Common,not 'gator,but still amazing(looked for pics,can't find).
Never ate live food-I didn't know any better. Ate turtle pellets from Walmart.
You'd think this would have been a bad turn in the story...
She(they menustrate-I thought it was cutting itself...I should research more,but I do love accidentally figuring things out)grew too large for a 20 gallon tank,dinner-plate sized. I would put her in the bathtub,for tank cleanings,but she grew larger than my experience at the time could maintain.
If was now,she'd still be with me,but at the time I worried about providing proper care. Actually did(rare)research,returned her to the wild,a pond near my home. Rode on hood of car,Wife driving,me holding the turtle...tears streaming...
She runs the joint. Still there. I've moved,but I still go to check. Ain't nothing gonna mess with her,haha!
I miss Neo. Was a really neat critter. But when a snapper bangs against a glass tank,and you can hear it in the whole house...

Reactions: Love 2


----------

